# Lesley - your pigeon.............



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

is doing well. She has a name - called her Middy as I got her when I was in Middleton. She is under a lamp to maintain her body temperature and I tube fed her 40mls so she is sitting contentedly with a full crop. Here's a photo of her.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice of you to take care of this birds


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Gathered some other poorly pidges while there, then, Helen?

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is this the canker pidgie? She is beautiful! 

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

No, I pinched her off Lesley.  
She's a Speckie/Chubby Checker cross. 
Couldn't resist.
 

She has Trich and is emaciated, hence the heat lamp etc. 
Since increasing her body temp she has become much livelier and doesn't just sit quietly in your hand anymore.
Think she'll probably make it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I took some photos of Speckie and Chubby Checker this week, will send them to you.

Did John tell you it is a menage a trois now? (Speckie, Chubby and Wingo)

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks Cynthia - would like to see those. Yes John did tell me of the arrangement. Chubby definitely fallen flat on his feet there. Lucky pidge!
Here's another piccy of Middy.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like a good 'un 

We also seem to have another threesome in the aviary, by the way - maybe it's the "in thing" for pigeons, now.

John


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks so much for takin the little pigeon, I couldn.t remember if I told you or not, but she has a twin that also comes into our garden, I will keep my eye on it just incase that has also got canker. 
I like the name 'Middy' I also took some photos of her this morning, I will try and send them with this post. 
she really is a sweetie

Thanks again
Lesley

I got 3 people saying they will video the channel M news programme, and will send you a copy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Lesley, yes you did tell me Middy has a twin. Trich is easy to transmit to other pidgies so keep a sharp eye out for any others looking a bit under the weather. Will pick some more Metronidazole up tomorrow - had to order it as none in at the vets. They don't normally stock it in its multi-application form. 
Thanks for trying to get a copy of the shoot for me.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Managed to clear the last of the trich blockage this afternoon and Middy soon grasped what had happened. When I placed a small dish of pigeon mix she tucked in like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

That fat crop is entirely duie to her own efforts. She seems to have a satisfied look on her face - as if to say, can't remember when a meal tasted so good!  
An experienced eye will notice the sharp breastbone jutting underneath which belies the satisfied pigeon image.
She is much more alert and wary now, as being under a lamp means she can use resources for energy spurts instead of maintaining body temperature. I suspect she can be a right little madam when she wants to be!
Now how come I can recognise THAT little trait??


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Helen, she already looks much better.

I am so very happy you are back posting. I'm fairly new but I am familiar with your previous posts (because I think I have read all of them) and admire you so much for your care and knowledge and your sense of humor.  

Maggie


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Helen,
You might have got rid of the lump in Middy's throat.... but you put one in mine when I read your post and saw the picture's you had taken, you wouldn't think it was the same bird, if you'd have seen her on Friday, she was sat outside at 2am in the cold rain, covered in mud, poo & gasping for breath, with a mouth full to the brim of seed and dirt, I cleaned her up and dried her off, but didn't think she'd last till morning. I can't believe how much better she loooks  

I recorded our news interview, & will get a copy to you, I got to go into Bolton tomorrow so if you like I could meet you afterwards, It'll be quicker than the mail. 

Kind regards
Lesley


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Lesley - she got a long way to go yet, but she'll make it. I've seen them come in worse than that and they've made it. Often all they need is hope - and when they get warm, and fed, and cleaned up........... moral will do the rest. You've done a brilliant job keeping her going with what limited medical knowledge and resources you have, together with the meds from Cynthia. Now she's just needs to recuperate.
Will be happy to meet you sometime tomorrow if you really don't mind. Just text me. I have my mobile on me all the time. Alan is on a course in Manchester at the moment - at Manchester Airport Travelodge. He tried to tune into the channel this evening but was unable to do so.
Catch you later.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

admire you so much for your care and knowledge and your sense of humor. 

*******************************************
You are too kind.........
(embarrassed now.)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here are Helen's rescues Chubby Checker and Speckie today. They were the second set of long-term-residents to move into the extension, together with Chubby's Number-Two-Wife.

Speckie is a PMV recovery. You can just about hear what he is singing to her (Let's twist again like we did last summer...)

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a GREAT picture, Cynthia! Looks like some serious communication going on there! 

Or lecture???


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Here are Helen's rescues Chubby and Speckie today. They were the second set of long-term-residents to move into the extension, together with Chubby's Number-Two-Wife.
> 
> Speckie is a PMV recovery.
> 
> Cynthia


They are absolutely beautiful Cynthia.  
Love the photo. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> *You can just about hear what he is singing to her (Let's twist again like we did last summer*...)
> 
> Cynthia


You nailed it Cynthia.  
You sure have that 'pijjie' talk down pat.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

You know for many months Speckie was floor or shelf bound unable to fly because of her twisty neck, and she seemed to envy so much the other pidgies, flying - breeding, just being pidgies. She used to sneak a look at babes in nests and sneak a bit of the other from husbands when wives were not looking, but no male ever looked at her with permanence in mind until Chubby Checker came along. Once those two were pair bonded you could just see the happiness radiating from her face.
My fave pair of rescues - although not the most dramatic recovery, (Josephine was that). But those two always had a special place in my keepsake box called "Memories"
Thanks for that Cynthia.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great story, Nooti! Bless their hearts...just love those happy ending love stories...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One of the all time great pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Josephine (Josefina to me!) is also doing well....Helen, a few months ago I took the liberty of copying and pasting your account of her recovery in this thread:: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512&referrerid=560, 

Her current claim to fame is that her mate Star (the one that went up to you and Laura with the broken bone poking out of his wing and who can fly as well as any pigeon now) builds her the most beautuful nest imaginable, lined with every feather he can lay his beak on.

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Are yes - I'd forgotton the horror of that wound..... Yet although she was rotting slowly her tenacity never ceased to amaze me. Is her crop capacity still compromised or has it adjusted?
I guess she's another who landed on her feet! lol


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She has not had any problems, I am fairly certain that it has adjusted, but when it is very cold I go out last thing and give her "toppins" of treats like peanuts and hemp.

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

but when it is very cold I go out last thing and give her "toppins" of treats like peanuts and hemp.
***************************************************
Hmmmm........................ If I come back as a pigeon..................
Guess where I'm going to live?
lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nooti said:


> but when it is very cold I go out last thing and give her "toppins" of treats like peanuts and hemp.
> ***************************************************
> Hmmmm........................ If I come back as a pigeon..................
> Guess where I'm going to live?
> lol


 HEAR! HEAR!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Helen - Chubby and Wingo*

Here is "Chubby Checker" again. After (re-)courting #1 hen "Speckie", he is now checking up on #2 hen "Wingo" who is incubating plastic eggs

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Another lovely picture John, Thanks so much. It's great to see them so healthy looking.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Middy is doing fine. She is still thin and too thin to fly but she's eating and drinking fine and looking miles better. I let her out a couple of times now to give her a bit of freedom. Here she is wandering round my treatment room and sat on top of 'her' heatbox


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She loks great.
Love your treatment room.

Reti


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks Reti
we built it ourselves from scratch and lined it with kitchen units. I tiled the walls floor to ceiling and fixed drug cabinets to the wall. There's also a cloakroom wash basin that I built in myself to make the job of hand scrubbing between patients so much...... 'handier'  
I'm pleased with the whole thing because it is a room I can invite people into when they bring me a bird and they can see that we are at least pretty well equipped and clued up. They can also stay and see the examination of initial treatment of their patient which gives them reassurance that they came to the right place.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Middy looks inquisative, definitely looking better.

Very effcient, professional and clean looking treatment room, I would feel very at ease bringing a patient to your facility, can we get you to move here to Florida? ......


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Send me a ticket!
................sick of wind, rain, snow, gales, sleet, hailstones......................
need sunshine and lots of it!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, she can't....she is going with me to Jimmy's.

Maggie


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!

I was hoping to sneak out there before you noticed!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nooti said:


> Send me a ticket!
> ................sick of wind, rain, snow, gales, sleet, hailstones......................
> need sunshine and lots of it!



sure thing, but it is only one way. LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Reti, she can't....she is going with me to Jimmy's.
> 
> Maggie


Can't I come along? Pleeeease.

Reti


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Can't I come along? Pleeeease.

***************************
Shall we let her?
Toss a coin for it?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure she can. We're getting lots of people who want to go with us....Treesa, Reti, Cameron, Lovebirds. And, I betcha Shi (Mr. Squeaks) would jump at the chance. We'll have a grand time. Won't the pij's be lucky to have all these good pigeon folks there in case they get in trouble?

Course, we may be the ones in trouble if "Mikey" gets us.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Course, we may be the ones in trouble if "Mikey" gets us. [/QUOTE]

Who's Mikey?

Thanks for letting me come along.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, he's the alligator. 

Maggie


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Middy is coming along just fine. She is starting to put weight on a little now and from today I have turned off her heat lamp - just during daylight hours. She still needs it on at night.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nooti said:


> Send me a ticket!
> ................sick of wind, rain, snow, gales, sleet, hailstones......................
> need sunshine and lots of it!


Hate to say this, fellow PTers, but for SUN, ya CAN'T beat ARIZONA!  Florida DOES have sun BUT also HURRICANES and HUMIDITY...

To be VERY fair, the Valley of the Sun IS growing too fast, but there are other areas around...AND, we do get HOT in the summer, but Northern AZ is usually cooler... 

I am strictly a desert pigeon and am definitely into LIGHT and SUN and WARM! FINALLY found HOME here after living in Ohio for a number of years and COUNTING the days of sun! Only 3 seasons there, imo, WINTER, WINTER and maybe SPRING...

The Jimmy trip sounds like so much fun...don't know about "traveling" tho - I tend to be a stick in the mud...would ALWAYS be interested in hearing about the tales of HIGH adventure!

BTW, Helen, Middy is one BEAUTIFUL Pij! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Wonderful posts, Helen. Middy is a beautiful pij and very fortunate to have fallen in Lesley's and your hands. What a transformation from the first photos to the last!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Middy has now progressed from ICU out into a cage and not needing a heat lamp any more. The weight gain is not as much as I would have liked so I think worming and treatment for coccidia is in order. Here's a piccy today. She/he standing very tall and proud.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely bird! I can see in her face that she is very happy to have found you!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> What a lovely bird! I can see in her face that she is very happy to have found you!


Well I don't know about that. She's very happy to be feeling much better but I think she would rather I didn't mess with her every day. She's not happy to be handled. Still once's she's fully recovered I suspect we will settle down to a mutual understanding.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty! Love her red feet!


----------

